

I Shall Tear Out the Spleen of Steve Jobs' Reanimated Undead Corpse - Jonathan_Swift
http://www.warplife.com/mdc/essays/tools-of-the-devil/steve-jobs-considered-harmful.html

======
Jonathan_Swift
32-Bit PowerPC Mac OS X Tiger Macintoshes are still in quite common use. My
Mom has a G4 iMac, her sister has a G3 iBook. They are both in mint condition;
neither has any reason at all to purchase new hardware.

Imagine my great surprise when early this morning I discovered that "Reset
Safari" does NOT delete the cookies for the Safari 3.1.1 that's on Mom's
10.4.11 iMac.

That's a potential online banking and credit card number theft exploit.

